# Rules of the Ohara Library



## Soca (Jan 3, 2017)

Ahoy and welcome to the Ohara Library! 

This is the place to discuss anything about the manga series. Listed below is some helpful information to keep in mind when posting in the Ohara Library. As always, feel free to PM the moderators of this section if you have any questions or concerns.

*Rules*:

1. *. *Please do read and follow them. Violations of these rules may result in loss of privileges up to and including a ban. It is at a mod's discretion whether to issue a warning, or a ban, on a first offence.

2. *Please be tolerant of others opinions: *If you're a poster in the Ohara Library then you probably have strong opinions regarding the manga. Other posters may have entirely different opinions and viewpoints then your own. So please respect these different viewpoints, and if there is a disagreement then try and debate them civilly.

3. *Do not flame:* Insulting other users will not be tolerated.

4. *Do not troll:* Attempting to derail threads, posting off-topic bullshit, or flame-baiting are all forbidden. Repeated violation of this rule will lead to a permanent section ban. 

5. *Do not spam theories: *Only 1 theory thread per day.  We understand people have a lot of ideas about what's gonna happen in the future however we don't need a series of theory threads flooding the section. 

Also be contributive. Avoid spam posting and repeatedly double or triple posting. 

*One Piece Avenue*

1. *: *One Piece Telegrams is for pre-raw and new chapter discussions. Please keep all new chapter discussions and pre-raw spoilers in this section. If your thread is about the general manga then it belongs in the Library. There is a *zero tolerance* policy on chapter spoilers. Newest chapter discussion belongs in the Telegrams section. If you want to feign ignorance of the rules or are just too lazy to read them, then you can make your case in the courts.

Also, you cannot display anything from the new chapter in your sig or avatar until the telegrams section has been cleared. You are potentially spoiling the entire forums.

2. *:* Everything from the general manga, pairings, video games and even the newest Doflamon bobblehead is discussed in here.

3. *:* The place to discuss all things related to the anime. No manga spoilers are allowed. Also please be mindful of manga spoilers in your sig when posting here. 

4. *:* All battle related match-ups belong here.

Reactions: Informative 2 | Disagree 1


----------



## Soca (Nov 27, 2021)

*Policy on posting manga scans, anime and the legal sources you can use.*



Platypus said:


> _4. Beware of copyrighted material_
> The line between "fair use" and "copyright infringement" can be pretty blurry. We've tried our best to come up with a set of guidelines concerning posting/linking copyrighted material. If you're not sure something is allowed, just ask.
> 
> YOU'RE ALLOWED TO POST:​
> ...


----------

